# storchenwiege vs. didymos



## vegetalien (May 28, 2005)

i'm confused. are they the same thing?

rowan


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

Nope, they are two different brands, and IMO, they are both good, high-quality woven wraps, but still quite different. I prefer Didymos, altho I do have a Storch. I mostly prefer Didymos because I love the colors/patterns.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...storch+didymos

ETA - Since I wrote that post I bought a Indio Brown Didymos and it was nice and cushy - like a blankey!! Now all Indios are equally soft though.

I also bought an Easycare wrap which I would say is as nice as the Storch and Didymos, but thinner.

You can find all of them on www.attachedtobaby.com and www.childrensneeds.com


----------

